# [hardware] erreur smartd et conséquences

## novazur

Bonjour,

Je ne maîtrise pas du tout smartd, que je fais pourtant tourner pour monitorer mes disques, et je reçois ce jour pour la première fois un mail d'erreur, mais je ne parviens pas à détecter s'il s'agit d'un simple warning ou si je dois beaucoup plus m'inquiéter.

La seule chose que je sois en mesure de fournir comme info est la suivante :

```
# smartctl -a /dev/hdc

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3200822A

Serial Number:    3LJ1GN40

Firmware Version: 3.01

User Capacity:    200,049,647,616 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Wed Aug 23 14:33:06 2006 AST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 111) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   051   048   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       132125434

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       146

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       10

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   081   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       125645124

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   084   084   000    Old_age   Always       -       14427

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       197

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   059   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   051   047   000    Old_age   Always       -       132125434

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 59 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 59 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:20.759  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 64 fa e0 00      20:06:20.737  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 2f 4a cc e0 00      20:06:16.860  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:16.848  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 63 fa e0 00      20:06:12.964  READ DMA EXT

Error 58 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:20.759  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 63 fa e0 00      20:06:20.737  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:16.860  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 2f 49 cc e0 00      20:06:16.848  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:12.964  READ DMA EXT

Error 57 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:20.759  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 2f 49 cc e0 00      20:06:20.737  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:16.860  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 62 fa e0 00      20:06:16.848  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:12.964  READ DMA EXT

Error 56 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:20.759  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 62 fa e0 00      20:06:20.737  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:16.860  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 61 fa e0 00      20:06:16.848  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:12.964  READ DMA EXT

Error 55 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:01.420  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 67 61 fa e0 00      20:06:01.407  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      20:06:16.860  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 2f 48 cc e0 00      20:06:16.848  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 2f 47 cc e0 00      20:06:12.964  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     10995         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     10287         -

# 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      5945         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      5944         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Un spécialiste peut-il m'en dire un peu plus ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Et félicitations, tu es un (sinon le seul) utiliseur de linux que je peux prévenir avant la catastrophe : change ton disque rapidement, ou, au moins, fais un backup complet de tes données, très régulièrement à partir de maintenant.

 *Quote:*   

> Error 59 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14425 hours (601 days + 1 hours)
> 
>   When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.
> 
>   After command completion occurred, registers were:
> ...

 

Ce style de bloc d'info signifie que le disque a détecté une erreur interne. Visiblement il a pu la corriger seul, mais c'est souvent (toujours, dans mon cas) le début de la fin. Bon, ceci dit, il faut rester pragmatique : à moins que tu sois l'heureux possesseur d'un disque IBM de la série 60 ou 75 GXP, auquel cas une nuit de prière ne suffira pas à te sauver, tu as quand même de fortes chances de couler encore quelques semaines / mois, heureux avec ton disque. Les modèles "modernes" sont en effet prévus pour supporter un certain nombre (parfois très élevé en fait) d'erreurs, avant que l'utilisation du système s'en ressente (le dernier en date pour moi, un Seagate, a rendu l'âme sans crier gare, après avoir corrigé, seul avec ses petits bras musclés, pratique 80 000 erreurs). En effet, la plupart du temps, l'électronique contenue dans le disque corrige toute seule un certain nombre d'erreurs (presque tous ceux qui ne concernent pas une altération du support lui-même).

 :Arrow:  à priori tu peux continuer à bosser avec ce disque encore un moment.

Toutefois, quand un disque commence à déconner, c'est toujours mauvais signe. Ca ne peut aller qu'en empirant à partir de maintenant. La question n'est pas de savoir si ça va en rester là, mais bien de savoir de combien de temps tu dispose avant que le disque te lâche (= qu'il ne soit plus capable de corriger de lui-même ses propres erreurs). C'est pourquoi je te conseille, si tu en as les moyens / la possibilité, de changer de disque dès que possible, ou sinon, de faire des sauvegardes très régulières de toutes tes données.

 :Arrow:  N'oublions pas que le disque, c'est le support de stockage de nos données, autrement dit, le seul composant du PC réellement irremplaçable s'il vient à fumer sans crier gare (tout est perdu).

----------

## novazur

Je te remercie vivement pour toutes ces explications et ces conseils de bon sens.

Ceci dit, c'est un peu embêtant car c'est mon plus gros disque sur le serveur (seagate 200Go), impossible à backuper car quasi plein.

Cependant, ce disque ne contient rien de vital. Il est réservé à tout ce qui est téléchargé sur internet, en tout genre, portage/distfiles compris.

Ce n'est pas pour autant que j'aimerais perdre ce qui est dessus, parce qu'il y a évidemment des choses que je ne retrouverai pas, et en tout cas, ça me prendrait un temps considérable.

Je vais donc envisager son remplacement à court terme, tout en essayant de rester un minimum serein  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, ça fait quand même flipper quand je vois mon dmesg plein de :

```
hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257687

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257687
```

Là, je l'ai démonté, et je lui passe un fsck.ext3, par acquis de conscience...

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, ça fait quand même flipper quand je vois mon dmesg plein de :
> 
> ```
> hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> ...

 

Ouh la la... Fallait le préciser de suite ça ! Ces messages-là sont très graves. Ca signifie que tu as probablement déjà perdu des données. Dans ce cas, procédure d'urgence : acheter un nouveau disque (vite...), et utiliser l'ancien au minimum (si tu peux éteindre la machine, c'est le mieux). Ton disque n'en a plus pour longtemps, je le crains...

Bon courage.

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *novazur wrote:*   Ceci dit, ça fait quand même flipper quand je vois mon dmesg plein de :
> 
> ```
> hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> ...

 

Je confirme c'est pas bon !

Mais les 5 dernières erreurs smart sont localisées sur le même secteur et il faudrait voir si /var/log/messages donne des erreurs à différents endroits du disque ou confirme que le problème est très localisé

J'ai eu le coup avec 2 disques

Le premier a commencé à faire des erreurs disséminées sur le disque (assez peu, comparé au second, en regardant les logs de loin) mais il m'a laché en moins d'un mois et n'est jamais reparti.

Le second avait une erreur qui s'est trouvée localisée sur un secteur souvent sollicité /var/log/jesaispukoi. Suite à ma première expérience et vu la quantité d'entrées dans les logs, je l'ai changé dans la semaine. Puis j'ai fini par le filer à mon frangin pour faire un gros disque tampon. On a fait plusieurs partoches dessus autour de la zone de l'erreur (avec quelques secteurs de marge) et ce disque marche nickel depuis bientôt un an.

Ceci dit mon poste ne sert à rien, car mon conseil sera le même que celui d'anigel : change le au plus vite. Mais si tu te sens plus près de mon deuxième cas, fais en un /tmp /usr/portage t'as pas grand chose à craindre.

----------

## novazur

Bon, pas très rassurant tout ça...

Je regarde déjà pour un gros disque, qu'en pensez-vous ?

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00040770.html

ou

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00033131.html

en gros seagate ou maxtor ?

Je n'ai toujours eu que du seagate, mais les choix évoluant, je vois de plus en plus de maxtor...

A noter que le silence est un critère important, quoi que disque quand même rarement utilisé.

[edit]

Ou alors, je me contente d'un 200/250Go, quitte à en rajouter un autre par la suite, parce que les 500Go sont quand même assez chers pour mon budget. Mais là aussi, j'hésite sur la marque/modèle seagate barracuda or not barracuda ? maxtor DiamondMax ou not DiamondMax ?

[/edit]

Sinon, pour les logs, ça n'arrête pas :

```
$ dmesg | grep hd | sort -u

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628792

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628793

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628794

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628795

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628796

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628797

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628798

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628799

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628800

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628801

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628802

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628803

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628804

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628805

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628806

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628807

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628808

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628809

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628810

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628811

Buffer I/O error on device hdc1, logical block 194628812

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257423

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257431

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257439

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257447

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257455

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257463

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257471

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257479

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257487

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257495

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257503

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257511

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257519

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257527

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257535

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257543

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257551

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257559

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257567

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257575

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257583

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257591

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257599

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257607

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257615

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257623

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257631

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257639

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257647

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257649

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257651

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257653

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257655

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257657

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257659

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257661

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257663

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257665

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257667

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257669

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257671

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257673

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257675

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257677

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257679

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257681

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257683

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257685

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257687

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257423

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257431

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257439

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257447

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257455

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257463

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257471

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257479

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257487

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257495

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257503

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257511

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257519

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257527

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257535

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257543

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257551

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257559

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257567

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257575

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257583

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257591

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257599

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257607

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257615

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257623

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257631

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257639

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257647

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257649

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257651

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257653

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257655

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257657

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257659

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257661

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257663

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257665

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257667

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257669

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257671

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257673

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257675

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257677

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257679

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257681

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257683

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257685

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=389257688, high=23, low=3381720, sector=389257687

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 389257415
```

Last edited by novazur on Wed Aug 23, 2006 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Comme indiqué précedemment,

ca sens le sapin ... point de salut pour toi si ce n'est la garantie regarde sur le site du constructeur avec comme armement le no de série de ton disque ...

 des fois on as de très bonnes surprises et ils ne demandent pas la preuve d'achat 

(la garantie cours a partir de la date de sortir d'usine du disque)

EDIT=Pour les mactor en tout cas c'est le cas (je veux pas me faire étriper pour cause d'approximations)   :Laughing: 

----------

## novazur

Le numéro de série, c'est sur le disque ça ? faut que j'ouvre le serveur ? beurk !

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

> en gros seagate ou maxtor ?

 

Seagate a racheté Maxtor il y a quelques semaines. Mais pour le moment peu de changements. Je te suggère de rester chez Seagate, je n'ai que très peu de problème avec leurs disques, qui présentent en outre l'énorme avantage d'un silence de fonctionnement exemplaire !

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ou alors, je me contente d'un 200/250Go, quitte à en rajouter un autre par la suite, parce que les 500Go sont quand même assez chers pour mon budget.

 

Il y a toujours un petit avantage à rester sur des gammes de capacité "moyenne" : les premières séries de disque (actuellement les 500 / 750 Go) sont toujours légèrement moins au point que les suivantes : c'est nouveau, on ne sait pas encore trop ce qui va déconner en premier, etc... Comme pour les voitures, il vaut mieux attendre un peu que de se précipiter trop rapidement sur le dernier-disque-avec-une-super-capacité. L'idéal, de ce point de vue, est de bosser sur des disques de génération n-1 (actuellement, les 200 / 250 Go). On bénéficie alors de disques relativement récents, et très performants, avec des firmwares et une qualité de fabrication bien maîtrisés  :Arrow:  que du bon !

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Le numéro de série, c'est sur le disque ça ? faut que j'ouvre le serveur ? beurk !

 

Tu dois pouvoir l'extraire aussi du disque à partir de l'utilitaire seagate... dont le nom m'échappe  :Laughing:  ! Il est probablement dispo sur le livecd appelé UltimateBootCD.

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *novazur wrote:*   en gros seagate ou maxtor ? 
> 
> Seagate a racheté Maxtor il y a quelques semaines. Mais pour le moment peu de changements. Je te suggère de rester chez Seagate, je n'ai que très peu de problème avec leurs disques, qui présentent en outre l'énorme avantage d'un silence de fonctionnement exemplaire !
> 
>  *novazur wrote:*   Ou alors, je me contente d'un 200/250Go, quitte à en rajouter un autre par la suite, parce que les 500Go sont quand même assez chers pour mon budget. 
> ...

 

Heheh la règle de base en informatique expliquée bien joliement :p

----------

## blasserre

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*    *novazur wrote:*   en gros seagate ou maxtor ? 
> 
> Seagate a racheté Maxtor il y a quelques semaines. Mais pour le moment peu de changements. Je te suggère de rester chez Seagate, je n'ai que très peu de problème avec leurs disques, qui présentent en outre l'énorme avantage d'un silence de fonctionnement exemplaire !
> 
>  *novazur wrote:*   Ou alors, je me contente d'un 200/250Go, quitte à en rajouter un autre par la suite, parce que les 500Go sont quand même assez chers pour mon budget. 
> ...

 

~arch sucks ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ~arch sucks ?

 

Héhéhé pour un serveur en prod ouais .. fiabilité moins bonne que arch .. 

c'est surtout valable pour le matos (et ouais par extension les softs)

----------

## S_Oz

C'est pas si simple que cela des fois.

Je me souviens d'un disque IBM de 15Go acheté en fin de génération n qui été largement meilleur que le même disque en génération n-1.

En les changeant d'usine, ils avaient remplacé certaines pièces interne du disque pour réaliser des économies et pouvoir les vendre avec la même marge. De mémoire les supports des plateaux étaient passé du métal au plastic ce qui provoquait des usures prématurées.

Moral, il faut faire attention au changement d'usine de fabrication. Il est préférable d'acheter le dernier disque de l'usine que le premier.

----------

## novazur

Bon, comme manifestement ça ne pouvait pas beaucoup attendre, et que je ne voulais pas perdre une journée à cause du décalage horaire, j'ai passé ma commande la nuit dernière, sans attendre vos derniers commentaires.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je te suggère de rester chez Seagate, je n'ai que très peu de problème avec leurs disques, qui présentent en outre l'énorme avantage d'un silence de fonctionnement exemplaire !

 

J'ai pris 2 seagate, 1x160 et 1x250. Ça m'a semblé le meilleur choix.

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019798.html

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00028333.html

[mavie]

Le 250 pour remplacer mon 200, et le 160, à cause des frais de port (30 quand même pour un seul disque, et 37 pour 2), pour y mettre mon système.

En effet, j'ai actuellement 3 disques :

- un SATA seagate sur lequel j'ai mon système (très mal dimensionné d'ailleurs)

- un IDE 200, celui qui me lâche

- un IDE 80, qui me restait de mon ancien serveur

Or, je veux me débarrasser de ce SATA (out au moins pour le système) que je soupçonne être la source de ralentissements extraordinaires comme je l'exposais ici à l'époque :

http://groups.google.fr/group/fr.comp.os.linux.configuration/browse_frm/thread/b6143e1331a3f55b/d37ae1e0318b4671

Cependant, je n'ai jamais osé passer mon système sur le vieux 80Go, de peur qu'il ne me lâche trop vite, et heureusement que je ne l'ai pas sur le 200  :Smile: 

Je vais donc mettre mon système+ sur le IDE 160 neuf, virer le 80 et le 200, pour les remplacer par le 250Go neuf, et le 160 SATA

Je verrai alors comment réagit le serveur, tout en ayant quand même confortablement augmenté mes ressources disques.

[/mavie]

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours un petit avantage à rester sur des gammes de capacité "moyenne"

 

C'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais j'avoue que le hard n'est pas du tout mon truc, et je ne cerne pas souvent l'impact de critères comme les 8 ou 16Mo de cache, même si je sais à quoi cela sert... Du coup, lors de tels achats, je me pose toujours des tonnes de questions, probablement injustifiées pour la plupart, et à la fin, je prends au pif  :Sad: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Tu dois pouvoir l'extraire aussi du disque à partir de l'utilitaire seagate... dont le nom m'échappe  ! Il est probablement dispo sur le livecd appelé UltimateBootCD.

 

Le but était aussi d'éviter de rebooter pour ça.

Comme j'ai cru voir sur le site de seagate qu'il existe un outil windows qui indiquait le s/n, je pensais qu'il y avait peut-être moyen sous Linux aussi.

En tout cas, merci à tous pour tous vos conseils, et plus particulièrement à toi pour avoir autant détaillé.

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

> C'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais j'avoue que le hard n'est pas du tout mon truc, et je ne cerne pas souvent l'impact de critères comme les 8 ou 16Mo de cache, même si je sais à quoi cela sert... Du coup, lors de tels achats, je me pose toujours des tonnes de questions, probablement injustifiées pour la plupart, et à la fin, je prends au pif 

 

J'imagine de toute façon qu'à tarif équivalent, tu aura pris un disque avec 16 Mo de cache, donc n'aies pas trop de regrets. Le cache n'est vraiment très intéressant que sur des petits fichiers, nombreux et, idéalement, contigüs. Pour une utilisation courante, ou pour un travail sur des gros fichiers, la différence n'est pas si énorme que ça entre un 8 et un 16.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Comme j'ai cru voir sur le site de seagate qu'il existe un outil windows qui indiquait le s/n, je pensais qu'il y avait peut-être moyen sous Linux aussi.

 

Si cela n'a pas trop changé, il s'agit en fait d'un petit programme qui te génère une disquette, sur laquelle tu dois rebooter pour lancer ledit utilitaire.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> En tout cas, merci à tous pour tous vos conseils, et plus particulièrement à toi pour avoir autant détaillé.

 

Pas de quoi  :Wink:  ! Et bon courage pour la suite  :Laughing:  !

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'imagine de toute façon qu'à tarif équivalent, tu aura pris un disque avec 16 Mo de cache,

 

Même pas, ce sont des 8Mo. Car, soit le prix n'était pas équivalent, soit le disque n'était pas dispo en 16Mo, soit il l'était, mais chez un autre fournisseur, et du coup, je me retrouvais avec autant de commandes et de fois 30 de port ! brrrrr...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> donc n'aies pas trop de regrets. Le cache n'est vraiment très intéressant que sur des petits fichiers, nombreux et, idéalement, contigüs. Pour une utilisation courante, ou pour un travail sur des gros fichiers, la différence n'est pas si énorme que ça entre un 8 et un 16.

 

Ouf... Pendant que j'y suis, j'avoue que j'étais aussi perdu par les différents modèles, barracuda ou pas pour les seagate, et diamondplus ou pas pour les maxtor.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si cela n'a pas trop changé, il s'agit en fait d'un petit programme qui te génère une disquette, sur laquelle tu dois rebooter pour lancer ledit utilitaire.

 

Ah ben alors, aucun intérêt dans mon cas, je n'ai même pas un lecteur de disquette  :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pas de quoi  ! Et bon courage pour la suite  !

 

Merci.

PS : Il est a noter que les erreurs smartd sur mon 200Go actuel ont l'air de s'être multipliées lors du fsck.ext3, mais que depuis, ça s'est arrêté à 200 :

```
# smartctl -a /dev/hdc

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3200822A

Serial Number:    3LJ1GN40

Firmware Version: 3.01

User Capacity:    200,049,647,616 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Thu Aug 24 10:25:28 2006 AST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 111) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   051   048   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       11269446

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       146

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       10

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   081   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       126699492

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   084   084   000    Old_age   Always       -       14447

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       197

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   059   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   051   047   000    Old_age   Always       -       11269446

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 200 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 200 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14428 hours (601 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 02 d7 99 33 e0 00      23:07:53.126  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 06 d9 99 33 e0 00      23:07:57.045  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      23:07:57.021  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 cf 79 33 e0 00      23:07:53.191  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 c7 59 33 e0 00      23:07:53.158  READ DMA EXT

Error 199 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14428 hours (601 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 d7 99 33 e0 00      23:07:53.126  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 cf 79 33 e0 00      23:07:53.122  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 c7 59 33 e0 00      23:07:53.120  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 bf 39 33 e0 00      23:07:53.191  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 b7 19 33 e0 00      23:07:53.158  READ DMA EXT

Error 198 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14428 hours (601 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 02 d7 99 33 e0 00      23:01:19.725  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 cf 99 33 e0 00      23:01:15.844  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 c7 99 33 e0 00      23:01:12.049  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 bf 99 33 e0 00      23:01:35.246  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 b7 99 33 e0 00      23:01:35.246  READ DMA EXT

Error 197 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14428 hours (601 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 78 d7 99 33 e0 00      23:01:19.725  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 7a d5 99 33 e0 00      23:01:15.844  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 7c d3 99 33 e0 00      23:01:12.049  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 7e d1 99 33 e0 00      23:01:08.191  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 cf 99 33 e0 00      23:01:04.347  READ DMA EXT

Error 196 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14428 hours (601 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 d8 99 33 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x003399d8 = 3381720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 7a d5 99 33 e0 00      23:01:19.725  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 7c d3 99 33 e0 00      23:01:15.844  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 7e d1 99 33 e0 00      23:01:12.049  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 cf 99 33 e0 00      23:01:08.191  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 82 cd 99 33 e0 00      23:01:04.347  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     10995         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     10287         -

# 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      5945         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      5944         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Ceci dit, ça ne me fait pas regretter ma décision d'achat, puisqu'il me faut de toutes les façons faire évoluer tout ça pour les raisons indiquées précédemment. Seulement, j'aurais peut-être pu me précipiter un peu moins  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Je viens de découvrir la commande badblocks, et j'avais déjà vu dans un topic l'option -c de e2fsck. Ca permet de chercher les blocs défectueux et de ne plus les utiliser ensuite.

J'ai eu un problème de ce genre avec un seagate il y a 10 mois, j'ai utilisé ultimate boot cd ( http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ) pour faire un formatage bas niveau avec un utilitaire seagate (un peu au pif en fait, sans trop d'espoirs), et le disque dur refonctionne parfaitement depuis. Par contre, je n'utilise plus ce disque intensivement et surtout pas pour des données importantes.

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le second avait une erreur qui s'est trouvée localisée sur un secteur souvent sollicité /var/log/jesaispukoi.
> 
> 

 

Pareil, avec les fichiers utilisés par seti@home / boinc.

----------

## novazur

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> et j'avais déjà vu dans un topic l'option -c de e2fsck.

 

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai utilisé hier, et qui a du faire passer le nombre d'erreurs smartd de 59 à 200 d'un coup, mais plus d'erreur depuis...

----------

## anigel

Est-ce que ton disque a subi un choc ? Tu parle de cette machine comme d'un serveur : pas de déménagement intempestif sur une route cahoteuse ?

Le formatage bas niveau consiste à ré-écrire les pistes du disque, octet par octet, resynchronisant par là même les têtes de lecture (qui peuvent se décaler au fil du temps), avec le média magnétique. Parfois ça marche (un disque pour lequel un choc dévie légèrement la tête par exemple, peut être remis en service, parfois même durablement, de cette manière - ça m'est arrivé 1 fois - et 1 seule...). Mais parfois ça re-déconne peut de temps après (ça m'est arrivé des dizaines de fois  :Crying or Very sad:  )...

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ton disque a subi un choc ? Tu parle de cette machine comme d'un serveur : pas de déménagement intempestif sur une route cahoteuse ?

 

Je n'en parle pas comme d'un serveur, c'est mon serveur !  :Smile: 

Non, aucun choc physique sur le disque, absolument aucun. Là où est la machine, on ne peut même pas la toucher (c'est bien pour ça que ça m'embêterait de l'ouvrir juste pour le s/n).

Par contre, 2 faits peut-être importants :

- il y a 2 mois, elle chauffait beaucoup. J'ai fait un gros nettoyage, j'ai déplacé un des trois disques, et maintenant, je laisse la porte (oui, boitier LIAN avec porte à l'avant) ouverte pour que la clim pénètre par le cache que j'ai du enlever pour déplacer le disque, sinon, avec ou sans clim, l'intérieur ne baissait jamais en température (pourtant, 3 ventilos sur le boitier, mais très mauvais choix de boitier pour mon contexte).

- 1 mois plus tard, l'alim m'a lâché, d'un coup. Elle ne débitait plus assez pour que le serveur démarre.

Peut-être un de ces 2 phénomènes est-il la cause de la dégradation du disque...

----------

## blasserre

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Peut-être un de ces 2 phénomènes est-il la cause de la dégradation du disque...

 

je dirai l'alim

le mien a été victime d'une panne de jus, sans doute au moment où il écrivait /var/tmp/bazard (voir 3615mavie plus haut)

et m'a flingué le cluster sous lequel se trouvait la tête (<- jargon pseudo technique approximatif)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  Je te suggère de rester chez Seagate, je n'ai que très peu de problème avec leurs disques, qui présentent en outre l'énorme avantage d'un silence de fonctionnement exemplaire !

 

Un peu (bq même) OFF du topic, mais c'est devenu faux avec la génération 7200.10. J'avais que des 7200.7 (inaudibles quand idle), alors que le 320 Go 7200.10 que j'ai acheté récemment siffle autant qu'un ventilo chipset sous stéroides (en fait comme le silence est ma marotte, je n'entends que lui, lorsque mes 2 machines sont allumés, ce qui agace plutôt).

Je suis d'autant plus déçu qu'il est sur mon serveur allumé 24/24...   :Confused: 

----------

## novazur

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> le mien a été victime d'une panne de jus, sans doute au moment où il écrivait /var/tmp/bazard (voir 3615mavie plus haut)
> 
> et m'a flingué le cluster sous lequel se trouvait la tête (<- jargon pseudo technique approximatif)

 

Oui, effectivement, mais tu as perçu les erreurs immédiatement ou longtemps après sur ce disque ?

Moi, je pensais que s'il avait pris un coup, je l'aurai su avant ça quand même. Mais c'est une pensée très personnelle nullement fondée  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Un peu (bq même) OFF du topic, mais c'est devenu faux avec la génération 7200.10.

 

Je n'ai pas (encore) reçu les nouveaux disques de cette génération, mais je suis enclin à te croire. D'un autre côté, il faut comparer ça avec les bruits stridents émis par certains Hitachi... par exemple... Il me semble aussi que l'utilitaire officiel de seagate permettait d'améliorer le confort acoustique, au détriment des temps d'accès (sur mes 7200.7, j'ai tout mis au minimum, et maintenant, même quand il gratte, je n'entends rien). Peut-être est-ce le réglage par défaut, en usine, qu'il faut incriminer ? As-tu déjà essayé cette piste ?

----------

## blasserre

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   le mien a été victime d'une panne de jus, sans doute au moment où il écrivait /var/tmp/bazard (voir 3615mavie plus haut)
> 
> et m'a flingué le cluster sous lequel se trouvait la tête (<- jargon pseudo technique approximatif) 
> 
> Oui, effectivement, mais tu as perçu les erreurs immédiatement ou longtemps après sur ce disque ?
> ...

 

à la relecture du post, je m'en suis aperçu... 4 mois après.... 

c'était mon serveur, up 24/7, et aux rares reboot que je faisais je devais toujours passer par un fsck

jusqu'au jour où j'ai regardé mes logs...

EDIT: plus de questions comme ça ! j'ai cru devenir maboul !

je suis allé jusquà fouiller dans mes factures pour refaire une chronologie de "l'affaire"   :Laughing: 

mais c'est bien ça (moyennant une marge d'erreur due à la déliquescence de mes neurone)

----------

## novazur

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> EDIT: plus de questions comme ça ! j'ai cru devenir maboul !
> 
> je suis allé jusquà fouiller dans mes factures pour refaire une chronologie de "l'affaire"  
> 
> mais c'est bien ça (moyennant une marge d'erreur due à la déliquescence de mes neurone)

 

 :Very Happy:  Désolé !

Je voulais juste un ordre d'idée moi  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

[quote="El_Goretto"] *anigel wrote:*   

>  Un peu (bq même) OFF du topic, mais c'est devenu faux avec la génération 7200.10. J'avais que des 7200.7 (inaudibles quand idle), alors que le 320 Go 7200.10 que j'ai acheté récemment siffle autant qu'un ventilo chipset sous stéroides (en fait comme le silence est ma marotte, je n'entends que lui, lorsque mes 2 machines sont allumés, ce qui agace plutôt).
> 
> Je suis d'autant plus déçu qu'il est sur mon serveur allumé 24/24...  

 

Je te conseille de les monter de manière souple dans ton boitier, si ce n'est déjà fait, pour ça il existe des système d'entretoise en silicone qui supprime les vibrations transmisent au boitier et ça diminue de façon étonnante le bruit des HD (le boitier faisant caisse de raisonnance).

J'ai réussi à ne presque plus entendre deux disques raptor 10000t/m qui ne sont pas des modèles de silence.

----------

## novazur

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Si cela n'a pas trop changé, il s'agit en fait d'un petit programme qui te génère une disquette, sur laquelle tu dois rebooter pour lancer ledit utilitaire. 
> 
> Ah ben alors, aucun intérêt dans mon cas, je n'ai même pas un lecteur de disquette 

 

Que je suis bête !

C'est indiqué ici même :

```
# smartctl -a /dev/hdc

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3200822A

Serial Number:    3LJ1GN40
```

pfff... Faut vraiment que j'apprenne à lire à mon âge.

Je suis allé sur le site de seagate, et le diagnostique me donne :

```
Serial Number    3LJ1GN40

Model Number    ST3200822A

Part Number     9W2844-301

Warranty Status (*see details below)   In Warranty   Expiration 13-JUL-2009
```

Je n'ose y croire !

Mais, mon disque n'étant pas HS (pour l'instant) et ne provoquant plus d'erreur supplémentaire, dois-je le leur renvoyer maintenant ou attendre qu'il lâche vraiment ?

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Mais, mon disque n'étant pas HS (pour l'instant) et ne provoquant plus d'erreur supplémentaire, dois-je le leur renvoyer maintenant ou attendre qu'il lâche vraiment ?

 

Salut,

Tu as de la chance  :Wink:  ! Par contre, tu ne vas pas couper au diagnostic avant le renvoi : Seagate n'acceptera pas ton disque si tu n'as pas suivi leur procédure de RMA auparavant, histoire d'être certain de ne pas faire revenir un disque en bon état. Ils acceptent le SAV à partir du moment où leur utilitaire maison (celui mentionné plus haut, et présent sur le LiveCD Ultimate boot CD) confirme que le disque est défectueux.

En clair : tu vas sur leur site, et tu suis leurs instructions. Ils vont probablement te demander le code d'erreur renvoyé par leur utilitaire, et, en fonction de ça, tu n'as plus qu'à passer à la Poste. N'attends pas, ça ne serait qu'une perte de temps (et de garantie) inutile : il n'y a jamais de miracle pour les disques durs, même en les amenant à Lourdes  :Wink:  !

PS : La garantie 5 ans de Seagate, c'est-y pas kewl ?

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]  :Wink: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas (encore) reçu les nouveaux disques de cette génération, mais je suis enclin à te croire. D'un autre côté, il faut comparer ça avec les bruits stridents émis par certains Hitachi... par exemple... Il me semble aussi que l'utilitaire officiel de seagate permettait d'améliorer le confort acoustique, au détriment des temps d'accès (sur mes 7200.7, j'ai tout mis au minimum, et maintenant, même quand il gratte, je n'entends rien). Peut-être est-ce le réglage par défaut, en usine, qu'il faut incriminer ? As-tu déjà essayé cette piste ?

 

J'ai aussi un DD IBM 120GXP (un peu avant le rachat par Hitachi), le Seagate 7200.10 siffle moins que celui là, en moins strident (oui, en même temps c'était pas difficile  :Smile: ).

Sinon, les utilitaires pour gérer le AAM ne jouent que sur l'effet "grattement" lors des accès, non? 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je te conseille de les monter de manière souple dans ton boitier, si ce n'est déjà fait, pour ça il existe des système d'entretoise en silicone qui supprime les vibrations transmisent au boitier et ça diminue de façon étonnante le bruit des HD (le boitier faisant caisse de raisonnance).

 

Yep, je connais le principe, mais encore même question qu'au dessus, c'est le sifflement constant qui est gênant. A part essayer de remettre le gédicoustic que j'avais viré pour étouffer le sifflement, ou trouver un boitiers de confinement pour DD (genre ce qu'on trouve dans les tours Artic Cooling, si vous avez des références pour un système équivalent je suis preneurs), je ne pense pas que mettre une dispositif d'absorption de vibrations solutionne le pb de sifflement.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai réussi à ne presque plus entendre deux disques raptor 10000t/m qui ne sont pas des modèles de silence.

 

Respect  :Smile: 

Note que j'ai des critères drastiques, tu m'envois une capture mp3 pour que je certifie?  :Wink: 

[/OFF]

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [OFF] 
> 
> Yep, je connais le principe, mais encore même question qu'au dessus, c'est le sifflement constant qui est gênant. A part essayer de remettre le gédicoustic que j'avais viré pour étouffer le sifflement, ou trouver un boitiers de confinement pour DD (genre ce qu'on trouve dans les tours Artic Cooling, si vous avez des références pour un système équivalent je suis preneurs), je ne pense pas que mettre une dispositif d'absorption de vibrations solutionne le pb de sifflement.
> 
> 

 

J'ai testé plusieurs types de boitier de confinement et tout ceux que j'ai eu ne mon pas donnés satisfaction soit c'était pire pour le bruit car c'était la tour entière qui se métait à vibrer soit ils faisaient thermos et la plupart du temps ils intégraient un ventilateur 40mm et alors j'échangeais le sifflement du disque contre celui du ventilateur.

Pour finir c'est le montage souple du/des disque/s qui est le plus efficace il supprime la transmission des vibrations à la tour et tu as la possibilité d'isoler phoniquement et efficacement celle-ci, l'avantage c'est que les hd sont toujours bien refroidit et que la solution, sans l'isolation de la tour, ne coute pas chère.

PS: C'est le principe de montage des HD dans la tour Antec P150 que j'ai et elle a une isolation phonique sur les portes, à 20cm je n'entend pas les disques donc j'ai reproduit ça dans mes autres pc.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Tu as de la chance  ! Par contre, tu ne vas pas couper au diagnostic avant le renvoi : Seagate n'acceptera pas ton disque si tu n'as pas suivi leur procédure de RMA auparavant, histoire d'être certain de ne pas faire revenir un disque en bon état. Ils acceptent le SAV à partir du moment où leur utilitaire maison (celui mentionné plus haut, et présent sur le LiveCD Ultimate boot CD) confirme que le disque est défectueux.

 

Ah, donc s'il faut que j'utilise leur outil, il faut d'abord que j'ai mis le disque sur une autre machine.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En clair : tu vas sur leur site, et tu suis leurs instructions. Ils vont probablement te demander le code d'erreur renvoyé par leur utilitaire, et, en fonction de ça, tu n'as plus qu'à passer à la Poste.

 

J'avais entamé la procédure, mais je n'ai volontairement pas poursuivi puisque je n'en coprenais pas le but.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> N'attends pas, ça ne serait qu'une perte de temps (et de garantie) inutile

 

A part, que je gagne en garantie sur le suivant  :Very Happy: 

Si j'attends 1 an avant de le renvoyer (ou même 2, j'ai le temps), je gagne autant de temps de garantie sur le disque neuf suivant, non ?

 *anigel wrote:*   

> PS : La garantie 5 ans de Seagate, c'est-y pas kewl ?

 

C'est vrai que c'est sympa. Maintenant, reste à savoir combien ça va me coûter de renvoyer un disque à mes frais depuis la Martinique vers je ne sais où.

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ah, donc s'il faut que j'utilise leur outil, il faut d'abord que j'ai mis le disque sur une autre machine.

 

Non, pas du tout : le LiveCD que je t'ai indiqué te permettra de faire ce test sans avoir besoin de passer par un lecteur de disquettes.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> A part, que je gagne en garantie sur le suivant 
> 
> Si j'attends 1 an avant de le renvoyer (ou même 2, j'ai le temps), je gagne autant de temps de garantie sur le disque neuf suivant, non ?

 

Bien sûr... que non   :Surprised:  . La garantie de ton disque est toujours basée sur l'achat du premier des disques faisant jouer la garantie, sinon il suffirait de leur faire subir des "stress tests" un peu avant la fin de leur vie pour faire jouer la garantie ad vitam aeternam.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que c'est sympa. Maintenant, reste à savoir combien ça va me coûter de renvoyer un disque à mes frais depuis la Martinique vers je ne sais où.

 

Toujours moins cher qu'un disque neuf. Les renvois SAV chez IBM me coûtent toujours aux environs de 16 euros, via UPS.

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Non, pas du tout : le LiveCD que je t'ai indiqué te permettra de faire ce test sans avoir besoin de passer par un lecteur de disquettes.

 

Ah, encore faut-il que j'ai un lecteur CD sur la machine  :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bien sûr... que non   . La garantie de ton disque est toujours basée sur l'achat du premier des disques faisant jouer la garantie, sinon il suffirait de leur faire subir des "stress tests" un peu avant la fin de leur vie pour faire jouer la garantie ad vitam aeternam.

 

Ah, bon ! Tu veux dire par là que pour le disque neuf, avec son S/N, le site de seagate me renverra la garantie de l'ancien ?

Ils gèrent ça ?

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Toujours moins cher qu'un disque neuf. Les renvois SAV chez IBM me coûtent toujours aux environs de 16 euros, via UPS.

 

Merci pour l'info.

----------

## anigel

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Non, pas du tout : le LiveCD que je t'ai indiqué te permettra de faire ce test sans avoir besoin de passer par un lecteur de disquettes. 
> 
> Ah, encore faut-il que j'ai un lecteur CD sur la machine 

 

Pas de lecteur de disquettes, je me suis dit : PC récent. Pas de lecteur CD, je me dis : vieille bouse à 200 Mhz. Mais pourtant, une vieille bouse à 200 Mhz doit avoir un lecteur de disquettes ! Je deviens zinzin   :Shocked:   !!!

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ah, bon ! Tu veux dire par là que pour le disque neuf, avec son S/N, le site de seagate me renverra la garantie de l'ancien ?
> 
> Ils gèrent ça ?

 

Seagate, je ne peux pas te dire, je confesse n'avoir pas rencontré le moindre problème avec leurs disques, depuis près de 4 ans maintenant... Donc leur SAV, je ne connais pas. Ou alors je l'ai rendu au fournisseur, qui s'est chargé du retour, j'ai un doute, tout à coup... Mais chez IBM, chaque fois qu'ils m'ont renvoyé un disque de remplacement, le RMA mentionnait une fin de garantie identique au précédent. Je n'ai jamais vérifié.

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pas de lecteur de disquettes, je me suis dit : PC récent. Pas de lecteur CD, je me dis : vieille bouse à 200 Mhz. Mais pourtant, une vieille bouse à 200 Mhz doit avoir un lecteur de disquettes ! Je deviens zinzin    !!!

 

 :Very Happy: 

PC récent, mais que j'ai monté moi même, avec le strict minimum nécessaire. Pas eu besoin de lecteur CD depuis le liveCD gentoo à son install il y a plus d'un an, j'ai enlevé le lecteur à la fin de l'install  :Wink: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Seagate, je ne peux pas te dire, je confesse n'avoir pas rencontré le moindre problème avec leurs disques, depuis près de 4 ans maintenant... Donc leur SAV, je ne connais pas. Ou alors je l'ai rendu au fournisseur, qui s'est chargé du retour, j'ai un doute, tout à coup... Mais chez IBM, chaque fois qu'ils m'ont renvoyé un disque de remplacement, le RMA mentionnait une fin de garantie identique au précédent. Je n'ai jamais vérifié.

 

Ok, c'est très clair. Je ne les pensais pas aussi "vicieux" que ça, mais comme tu l'as expliqué précédemment, il y a des abus possibles auxquels je n'avais même pas pensé.

Je tenterai le coup avec le mien, et je te tiendrai au courant.

Dès que je reçois mes disques, j'enlève celui-ci puisque de toutes les façons il ne restera pas dessus, même si pas totalement HS pour seagate, je le mettrai sur un autre machine, qui me permettra de le tester, et si cela s'avère accepté, je le renverrai. Je verrai bien au retour...

Merci encore pour toutes ces infos. J'en ai appris beaucoup en quelques posts. Faut dire que moi, le hard, ça me gonfle plus qu'autre chose, et du coup, j'ai une fâcheuse tendance à ne rien imprimer du tout...

----------

